# Dog rear seat cover



## MrMrMr (Sep 16, 2012)

After a decent dog rear seat cover for a car. It's too protect from damage to leather seats so has to be a decent one/thick one I would think. 

Anyone use one now in cars that have leather seats? Recommend any?
Thanks


----------

